# Weird question - Can horses eat pears?



## VioletStripe (20 November 2011)

As title really  Am experimenting with different veggies and things to see if my bizarre hoss likes them - he doesn't like apples?! Carrots he enjoys though.. swedes he won't touch  So, anyway, weird and possibly very obvious question, can horses eat pears? Wanted to be sure they weren't harmful before I shoved one in his feed bucket! xx


----------



## Supertrooper (20 November 2011)

Sure, ours love really ripe pears xx


----------



## Puppy (20 November 2011)

Yes  Mine love them


----------



## Archiepoo (20 November 2011)

OOOH mine love squitchy pears! they go mad for them


----------



## springer1021 (20 November 2011)

Gave them to mine for the first time a few weeks ago and they loved them


----------



## team barney (20 November 2011)

Horses can definitely eat pears, they are very popular in my experience  

Have you tried bananas?  They seem to polarise horses, some love them others hate them.


----------



## Equinus (20 November 2011)

Give your horse a squidgy pear and see the bliss....then move out of the way of the juice!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (20 November 2011)

I think horses are like us, they have different tastes. Fany loves parsnips, Captain thinks they are the devil's work. But loves polos, which Fany doesn't like. But they both love swedes and brussels. Captain can take or leave pears, they are Fany's favourites. Neither like bananas!
FDC


----------



## misterjinglejay (20 November 2011)

Jay loves pears, and parsnips, swedes, apples and carrots etc


----------



## VioletStripe (20 November 2011)

Thank you all! Will be trying out pears and other things soon then  xx


----------



## ru-fi-do (20 November 2011)

My horse hates pears


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (20 November 2011)

Mine love them! 

Just feed and stand well back.....


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (20 November 2011)

Discovered Bella likes pears when she pinched the one I was eating


----------



## Ruddyreindeer (20 November 2011)

Looked after a pony who loved oranges, peel and all !!


----------



## jhoward (21 November 2011)

what is a hoss?


----------



## Venevidivici (21 November 2011)

Mine absolutely loves bananas! Spots you approaching with one and starts to get excited. He'll eat the skin quite happily but I still peel it for him-I can't quite stomach watching him eat the skin:-/


----------



## noodle_ (21 November 2011)

mine hates banannas!  never tried pears tho - will do tho now


----------



## Venevidivici (21 November 2011)

In fact,he tries to nick whatever you are eating-have had half a ham sandwich sucked out of my fingers from over my shoulder,just as I was about to take a bite!


----------

